# Hey All greeting from the UK



## shotokan-kez (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello everyone. Just popping in to say hi to everyone, especially Brandon!   I'm Kez and i am currently 1st Kyu in Shotokan Karate, i'm hoping to grade for Shodan in April 2007. I train hard, 3 or 4 times a week and i love it. Hope to get to know you all soon.

Kez x


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome Kez!  You must be so psyched for your upcoming Shodan test!  

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Looking forward to your posts..


----------



## shotokan-kez (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes Carol i am but i'm terrified at the same time. I keep messing up simple things that i should be able to hammer to a tea, it's nerves so i just need to concentrate on that. I am very very excited though i've been wanting this since being 8 years old, i'm 29 now so it's extra special. To be honest it's down to sensei anyway, see what he says nearer the time. The minimum to grade is 6 months and normally that would only be if the student is brilliant, well i make it 10 months by april so fingers crossed eh.

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.
Kez xx


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, welcome from across the Pennines! I know how you must be feeling, it only took me 9 years to get my 1st Dan lol! Nerves are horrible, I used to dread gradings. I'm sure though that your determination will see you through to your goal though!


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome, it's nice to see another Shotokan nut(like myself!)
I hate to ask this bloody question again, but what's your lineage?


----------



## shotokan-kez (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok i am a total shotokan nut lol but what do you mean by lineage? Lol


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've just finished posting on another thread that in the UK we don't do the lineage thing and I've never been asked it before! This is the first place that I've ever seen it and to be honest I don't know what it's really about either!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 1, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I've just finished posting on another thread that in the UK we don't do the lineage thing and I've never been asked it before! This is the first place that I've ever seen it and to be honest I don't know what it's really about either!


 
*Nice one Tez, thanks for that!  *


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2007)

shotokan-kez said:


> *Nice one Tez, thanks for that!  *


 
No worries this is the thread. Not a worry for you of course lol but I like this forum as there are people my age and older on it. The original poster is still so young, lucky man lol!
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43613


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome!:ultracool   Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------

